# My R35 after detailing..



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

Decided to get the car detailed to get that soft black paint protected, and get some pointers on washing technique for the future, I used Barry at AutoDetox as I have used him before, and these are the results: -


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

really nice

 like the wheels (as stated before)


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

Rather nice wheels! Looks very clean!


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Nice. Wheel colour is fantastic.


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Looks great mate.....Baz always does a top job and really nice bloke to boot....got him to do mine before i picked it up and he also took care of my previous M3.

Also spent a fair bit of time with me perfecting technique inc use of machine polisher etc.


----------



## *MrB* (Dec 2, 2009)

Very nice Andy, can't wait to pick mine up and threads like this aren't helping!

Looks great :thumbsup:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

If the bloke in the first picture is taking the second picture... Who's taking the first picture?!?!

:runaway:


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

I'd get that VS'd before it even gets dusty! That is SUPER clean!


----------



## toni619 (Nov 13, 2010)

its super clean mate,im too lazy to wash my 34 and just let it keep dirty haha


----------



## D-Ranged (Aug 16, 2007)

WOW that is looking shiny. Cant wait to give my 33 a proper clean.

You cant beat a black car whens its been polished and waxed.


----------



## D-Ranged (Aug 16, 2007)

WOW that is looking shiny. Cant wait to give my 33 a proper clean.

You cant beat a black car whens its been polished and waxed.


----------

